# Speedport 921v unterbricht ständig die Verbindung



## Der Schpammer (31. März 2013)

*Speedport 921v unterbricht ständig die Verbindung*

Servus miteinander, 

der Speedport 921v macht bei mir nur Probleme. Ich hoffe mir kann da geholfen werden.

Also,  folgendes ist los:
Es geht immer los wenn ich meinen PC einschalte (LAN). Nachdem Windows 7 gestartet ist, unterbricht der Router die Internetverbindung,  verliert also die DSL-Synchronisation.
Nach zwei bis drei Minuten besteht die Verbindung dann wieder. Das passiert aber nicht wenn ich den Abgesicherten Modus oder Linux verwende. Auch wenn der Startvorgang ohne verbundenem LAN geschieht und erst nach dem Booten wieder verbunden wird,  bleibt die Synchronisation bestehen.
Zudem kommt es zu auffällig vielen Verbindungsabbrüchen zwischen allen LAN Geräten und dem Router sobald mein PC an ist. WLAN Funktioniert uneingeschränkt,  vollkommen unabhängig von meinem PC ohne größere Probleme.

Es ist echt die Qual,  Skype unterbricht ständig die Gespräche weil die Verbindung für ca. 5 weg ist.
Das Problem ist plötzlich aufgetaucht,  zuvor ging es einwandfrei.

Könnte es an einem Autostartprogramm oder einem Schadprogramm liegen?

Das ganze ist echt zum verzweifeln,  ich hoffe,  dass mir jemand von euch weiterhelfen kann.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. März 2013)

*AW: Speedport 921v unterbricht ständig die Verbindung*



Der Schpammer schrieb:


> Könnte es an einem Autostartprogramm oder einem Schadprogramm liegen?


 Das glaub ich nicht. Das problem wird wohl eher beim router oder dessen netzteil liegen. Die aktivierung der lan-schnittstelle beim anschalten des pc`s wird wohl, in sachen störungen, nur das i-tüpfelchen sein. 
Du könntest aber mal die verkabelung von der tae-dose (telefon-dose) über den splitter bis zum router überprüfen und ggf. mal trennen und gleich wieder einstecken. (korrodierte kontakte) Außerdem sollte so wenig wie möglich kabel zwischen tae-dose und router sein.
Die letzte möglichkeit wäre noch eine störmeldung beim provider und dir vieleicht mal noch einen neuen splitter schicken zu lassen.
Besteht das problem danach immer noch, wirst du wohl einen neuen router benötigen.
Bei welchem provider bist du eigentlich und welcher tarif?


----------



## Der Schpammer (31. März 2013)

*AW: Speedport 921v unterbricht ständig die Verbindung*

Die Frage ist dann aber, warum das Problem aus dem "Nichts" aufgetaucht ist. Bei der Telekom ists  der Call and Surf Comfort Tarif mit DSL 16.000 (IP Basiert). Ich hatte bereits einen Austauschrouter,  da bestand das Problem ebenfalls. Ich stecke mal heute einen aktiven Switch rein. Jetzt prüfe ich aber erstmal die Verkabelung.
Aber warum läuft es dann unter Linux? Das ist mir noch so ein Rätsel.

Schon mal Danke für die Antwort und Tipps


----------



## Tommi1 (31. März 2013)

*AW: Speedport 921v unterbricht ständig die Verbindung*

Hatte auch mal den 921V und hatte das gleiche Problem. Viele Verbindungsabbrüche ect. ect...

Hab den dann getauscht gegen einen W723 und alles war Gut.


----------



## Der Schpammer (31. März 2013)

*AW: Speedport 921v unterbricht ständig die Verbindung*

Ja, der Router hat vermutlich noch Kinderkrankheiten. So, der Switch ist jetzt drinn, bis jetzt gehts...  TurricanVeteran, du meintes, dass es am Netzteil liegen kann. Meinst der Router ist zu schwach auf der Brust um alle LAN Geräte ausreichend zu versorgen? Also von der Sendeleistung?
Bin echt gespannt ob ich heute noch viele Verbindungsabbrüche haben werde, mein Rechner ging jetzt ohne Probleme an (immerhin).


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. März 2013)

*AW: Speedport 921v unterbricht ständig die Verbindung*



Der Schpammer schrieb:


> Ja, der Router hat vermutlich noch Kinderkrankheiten. So, der Switch ist jetzt drinn, bis jetzt gehts...


Schätze mal gleichmäßige oder weniger störung vom lan-port her.


> TurricanVeteran, du meintes, dass es am Netzteil liegen kann. Meinst der Router ist zu schwach auf der Brust um alle LAN Geräte ausreichend zu versorgen? Also von der Sendeleistung?


Das weniger. Die netzteile sind eigentlich so konzipiert, das sie den router auch unter vollast ausreichend versorgen.
Mir geht es mehr darum, das das netzteil nicht sonderlich entstört ist bzw. zu viele störungen aus dem stromnetz richtung router durch lässt. Das muß dann zwar nicht so viel sein, das es zu einer unmittelbaren reaktion des routers kommt, aber zusätzliche störungen (z.b. vom lan-port her) könnten dann das aus bedeuten.


> Bin echt gespannt ob ich heute noch viele Verbindungsabbrüche haben werde, mein Rechner ging jetzt ohne Probleme an (immerhin).


 Der switch entkoppelt das zumindest etwas.
@ Tommi1
Der W723V ist aber auch keine sonderlich gute wahl.


----------



## Der Schpammer (31. März 2013)

*AW: Speedport 921v unterbricht ständig die Verbindung*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> @ Tommi1
> Der W723V ist aber auch keine sonderlich gute wahl.


 
Das trifft doch auf so ziemlich jedes Telekomgerät zu. Hätte ich das vorher gewusst...


----------



## Tommi1 (31. März 2013)

Ja, aber der 723 läuft jetzt seit 1 Jahr bei mir ohne Probleme, Abstürze oder sonst was.


----------



## Der Schpammer (6. April 2013)

*AW: Speedport 921v unterbricht ständig die Verbindung*

So, seit gestern geht das Problem wieder los. Mit möglichst wenig Kabel zwischen Telefondose und Router (Splitter gibts bei IP-Basiertem Anschluss mit Speedport nicht) meintest du die Kabellänge? Oder dass keine anderen Kabel drumm herum hängen?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. April 2013)

*AW: Speedport 921v unterbricht ständig die Verbindung*

Beides. Das verbindungskabel einfach so kurz wie möglich halten (wenn du nix kurzes hast, dann kabel zur schlaufe wickeln und mit faden oder klebeband fixieren) und andere kabel so gut wie geht davon fern halten.


----------



## Der Schpammer (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Speedport 921v unterbricht ständig die Verbindung*

So, es lag nicht daran, das Problem taucht in Verbindung mit Bullguard auf und wurde mir vom Bullguard Support bestätigt. Und zwar hat das was mit IPv6 zu tun, was den Router dann zu einem Neustart zwingt. Entweder Bullguard deinstallieren, auf ein Firmwareupdate des Speedports warten oder IPv6 in den Netzwerkadaptereigenschaften deaktivieren.

Aber danke für die Hilfe


----------

